# Podcast téléchargement impossible en cellulaire IOS 10.3 IPhone 6S



## fifi02100 (28 Avril 2017)

Bonjour
et bien tout est dans le titre. Le téléchargement des podcasts ne fonctionne qu'avec le WIFI. Rien en 3G ni en 4G. j'ai bien entendu vérifier les réglages et je n'ai rien trouvé, c'est pour ça que je suis là. J'ai bien vu des messages sur les forums mais ça concerne IOS 9. SI quelqu'un a une solution. J'ai même supprimé l'APP podcast et redémarrer plusieurs fois. Je n'ai pas encore réintialiser l'iphone et ne voudrait pas en arriver là.

Merci à ceux qui auront le temps de répondre.

FIFI


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2017)

Pareil, je viens de voir ça aujourd'hui. ça fait deux ou trois jours que j'ai le soucis 
Je n'ai pas de solution.


----------



## fifi02100 (28 Avril 2017)

Bonne nouvelle  ; je ne suis pas seul à avoir le problème. Mauvaise nouvelle ; pas encore de solution


----------



## tombesnard (27 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, même problème.
Je ne trouve pas de solution .
Avez-vous trouvé une solution de votre côté?


----------



## fifi02100 (29 Mai 2017)

ben non mais je n'ai pas encore tout testé, je voulais ré-initialiser l'iphone mais faut que je trouve le temps de le faire.


----------



## tombesnard (29 Mai 2017)

fifi02100 a dit:


> ben non mais je n'ai pas encore tout tester, je voulais ré-initialiser l'iphone mais faut que je trouve le temps de le faire.


J'ai réinitialisé sans succès. En revanche j'ai trouvé quelques podcasts qui fonctionnent. En fait j'ai l'impression que de nouveaux podcasts (jamais abonnés auparavant) fonctionnent et pas les anciens. Avec d'autres Apps cela fonctionne. As-tu aussi des problèmes avec des podcasts radiofrance ou bien avec d'autres?


----------



## fifi02100 (29 Mai 2017)

Effectivement je viens de faire un test, car je n'avais que des podcast de france inter et france culture, "l'appel trop con" de rire et chanson passe alors que mes podcasts france inter restent au point mort. Je sais ! j'écoute de tout c'est un peu bizarre mais c'est comme ça   Donc ça viendrait de la source ?


----------



## tombesnard (29 Mai 2017)

Ok donc ça colle. La plupart des podcasts france inter ne fonctionne pas en lecture directe ou en téléchargement 4G... Vraiment étonnant. J'essaie de contacter Radio France de mon côté. Tu essaies aussi?
Bizarre quand même qu'on soit si peu à avoir ce genre de pb non?


----------



## belgiman69 (1 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, même problème sur tous mes podcasts, depuis que je suis passé chez Red by SFR...


----------



## fifi02100 (1 Juin 2017)

Mais ça se précise, il vrai que je suis aussi chez Red by SFR depuis peu... Cela a t il un rapport? Est-ce la combinaison, Radio France + Red By SFR ? Ou seulement un des deux ? Mais comment vérifier ?
@tombesnard qu'est-ce que ça a donné le contact avec radio france ?


----------



## super_dalton (1 Juin 2017)

Chez moi avec l'app podcast Apple le téléchargement en 3g/4g souhaite fonctionne. Bien décocher la case uniquement wifi dans le réglage de l'app et la fermer via le multitâche


----------



## fifi02100 (1 Juin 2017)

@super_dalton tu crois qu'on a pas essayé de faire ça peut-être ??? #Comment troller un sujet


----------



## super_dalton (1 Juin 2017)

Tu le dis ou dans t'es post que tu a déjà fait ci ou ça ? Nul part donc non je ne troll pas. Mais bon reste dans ta merde puisque tu ne veut pas d'aide . Demain tu feras quoi ? Tu Accuseras les autres de ne pas avoir contacter radio France ou ne pas avoir de réponse vite ? Bref .


----------



## fifi02100 (1 Juin 2017)

lol t'es colère là. Si si je le sens bien.  sinon relis le premier post, j'en parle. Bisous bonne soirée


----------



## belgiman69 (2 Juin 2017)

@super_dalton merci pour la tentative de réponse même si effectivement je pense qu'on avait tous tenté ça (sans le préciser par écrit)

@tombesnard tu es sur Red aussi?


----------



## zelafont (5 Août 2017)

Meme soucis que vous. Je suis chez Red sfr et impossible de charger en mode cellulaire.

J'ai trouvé une solution simple, je suis passé sur l'appli "Overcast" et tout remarche impec!
L'appli est propre et on trouve tout les podacast fr.


----------



## fifi02100 (7 Août 2017)

Le problème s'est réparé tout seul. Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient. L'antenne ? Radio france ? RED ? franchement c'est très mystérieux, je soupçonne tout de même RED de bloquer le débit si ça les arrange. Je ne vois que ça comme solution. Car je n'ai jamais eu de problème en WIFI, donc exit le téléphone comme coupable. Là je suis à Bordeaux, j'habite en Tourraine, et je viens de tester ça marche ...


----------

